# Mbuna, Haps or Peacocks?



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

*Mbuna, Haps or Peacocks?*​
Mbuna1542.86%Haps925.71%Peacocks1131.43%


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Mbuna, Haps or Peacocks?
Trying to set up a 135g tank.....


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

you can do peacocks and haps with no problem

here's my tank


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

You can do all three in a 135 gallon if you choose the right species.

Which species were you considering?


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Good question about what species  
Been doing research for more than a month and have gone from Peacock to Haps to Mbuna to Peacock/Haps to Mixed to maybe just keeping my lonely Oscar :-? :-? :-? .
Please help.

Thanks all.

btw, nice rocks F8LBITEva any problems with keeping the gavel clean under those rocks?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks, I have a powerhead and filter returns pointed at the filter intakes I also syphon the substrate during water changes and every other month or so I remove all the rocks and syphon everything.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I would do all three as long as you find the correct combination. I would also make sure you try to get some male/female mixes of the correct species as this will bring out their character.


----------



## Windsor (Mar 17, 2008)

I find that most do mbuna once and always go towards other African cichilids, Malawi, Tanganyikan or whatever... Mbuna are so boisterous that it gets kind of annoying after a while. They are very very very hardy, though, breed readily and are very colorful. So, if you're looking for those things, with little 'brains', then go for them.


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your time, comments, suggestions and advises.
Made up my mind and gonna do Mbuna.
Started a thread at Malawi Dissusion
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=174897

Kindly join me there for more discussion.
Thanks all.

Btw Windsor, hope i don't become another statistics


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

If you only want one of those I'd go with all Peacocks.


----------

